# Warum eine Brandungsrute ?



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

Warum wird für die Brandung eine Brandungsrute benutzt ? Als ich mit meinem Mann in der Brandung war , habe ich mal versucht mit seiner zu angeln . Also mir war sie viel zu Groß und zu schwer . Ich nehme meistens meine Hochseeangel , ist das verkehrt ? Wir waren in Großenbrode auf der Seebrücke und an der Mole . An der Mole bin ich mit meiner Angel auch ins Fahrwasser gekommen . Warum brauche ich dann so eine schwere Rute ?

LG Tanja


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

ganz einfach ich brauche die um schwere bleie weit zu werfen und das nicht von einer mole oder brücke aus sondern vom strand aus wo ich die weite die ich mit der brücke schon habe an weg ins wasser erstmal überbrücken muss oder zumindest versuche....


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Moinsen #h

In Großenbrode auf der Mole und Seebrücke brauchts auch keine Brandungrute, die Fahrrinne an der Mole erreichst auch mit ner Pilkrute.

Vom Strand, z.B. Altenteil, sieht die Sache anders aus, da mußt Du schon 100m werfen können um die Fische überhaupt zu erreichen.

Die Brandungsrute als solche ist hauptsächlich Wurfgerät, nicht auf die Größe der Beute abgestimmt sondern auf Weitwurf.


----------



## Doc Plato (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Da habe ich auch gleich eine Frage zu. Vorab, ich habe noch nie im Meer geangelt und diesbezüglich absolut NULL Ahnung von.
Ich habe 2 Feederruten, eine mit 180gr Wg 4,2m und eine mit 250gr Wg 4,5m. Könnte ich diese als Brandungsruten missbrauchen um auf Plattfische zu angeln oder komme ich damit nicht auf genügend Distanz aufgrund der vielen Rutenringe?


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch gleich eine Frage zu. Vorab, ich habe noch nie im Meer geangelt und diesbezüglich absolut NULL Ahnung von.
> Ich habe 2 Feederruten, eine mit 180gr Wg 4,2m und eine mit 250gr Wg 4,5m. Könnte ich diese als Brandungsruten missbrauchen um auf Plattfische zu angeln oder komme ich damit nicht auf genügend Distanz aufgrund der vielen Rutenringe?


 
das geht auch....allerdings das beste ist es nicjhht aber wenn du nur ab und zu in die brandung wills unddir kein neues geschirr kaufen willst kannst du die auch nutzen


----------



## Sport_fischer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

ich finde feederruten dafür richtig gut benutze ich auch und du siehst jeden zupfer!
mit dem werfen gabs bei mir noch nie probleme!


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch gleich eine Frage zu. Vorab, ich habe noch nie im Meer geangelt und diesbezüglich absolut NULL Ahnung von.
> Ich habe 2 Feederruten, eine mit 180gr Wg 4,2m und eine mit 250gr Wg 4,5m. Könnte ich diese als Brandungsruten missbrauchen um auf Plattfische zu angeln oder komme ich damit nicht auf genügend Distanz aufgrund der vielen Rutenringe?



Wird funktionieren #6
Macht auch irre Spaß auf Platte.

Bei Krautgang hast Du aber das Problem der vielen kleinen Ringe... dann machts keinen Spaß mehr.

Wenn Du reinen Sandgrund hast und leicht auflandigen Wind und die Platten sind auf 30 - 80m gibts nix geileres als die Jungs zu federn #h


----------



## Doc Plato (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Ich danke Euch für die schnellen Antworten! #6
Meine bessere Hälfte und ich würden 2009 gerne mal ein langes Wochenende oder eine Woche an die Küste fahren um uns zu erholen. Bräuchte dann nur einen "Guide" der mich auch praktisch an die ganze Sache ranführt..... |rotwerden


----------



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Danke für Eure Antworten #6. Ich denke mal dann angel ich lieber doch weiter von der Seebrücke und der Mole . Mit so einem schweren Gerät kann ich garnicht um , zumal bin ich ja auch nicht gerade groß |uhoh:. Ich möchte ja Spaß an der ganzen Sache haben und keinen Kampfsport betreiben :q

LG Tanja


----------



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

@ Steffen ich habe gerade gesehen das Du ja auch von der Insel bist |jump:  vieleicht magst uns ja mal mit in die Brandung nehmen und uns einiges beibringen,

LG Tanja


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Du, ich geh kaum noch in die Brandung, Spinnfischen und vom Belly sind mein Ding  "Barndungsgammeln" mache ich kaum noch und die meisten Gerätschaften sind auch schon lange wieder verkauft.

Theorieunterricht kann ich Dir aber geben 

Mal ne Frage...
Du schreibst, daß Du nicht besonders groß bist, wie groß? Die Rutenlänge muß auch zur Körpergröße passen.

Eine Brandungsrute muß "aufgeladen" werden beim werfen, wenn der "Stock" für Dich zu schwer und lang ist, bekommst Du diese Aufladung nicht hin und der Wurf wir nix...


----------



## Andy1608 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten #6. Ich denke mal dann angel ich lieber doch weiter von der Seebrücke und der Mole . Mit so einem schweren Gerät kann ich garnicht um , zumal bin ich ja auch nicht gerade groß |uhoh:. Ich möchte ja Spaß an der ganzen Sache haben und keinen Kampfsport betreiben :q
> 
> LG Tanja




Moin moin.

Schweres Gerät?
Kampfsport?
Die neuen Brandungsruten wiegen nun wirklich nicht mehr viel|supergri
Um auf weite zu kommen ist es eine frage der Wurftechnik,dass hat nichts mit K.Sport zu tun#h
Es gibt extra für kleinere Leute auch kürzere Ruten (3,90 m)
Wenn man den bogen raus hat macht es viel Spaß vom Strand aus zu angeln#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Schweres Gerät?
> Kampfsport?
> ...


 
das stimmt aber wirklich leichte haben auch ihren preis-der zu hoch ist um dann doch festzustellen das das nix für ein ist!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

So um 1,60m Körpergröße sind 3,5lbs Karpfenruten in 3,60m sehr gut geeignet, vorausgesetzt es sind schön straffe Weitwurfruten, die gibts teilweise für schmales Geld.

So kleine Leute sind mit 3,6m noch ne Ecke besser dran als mit 3,90m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> So um 160m Körpergröße ... So kleine Leute


|muahah:
Wie lang sind dann eigentlich andere Teile, Arme und Beine ?  ;+ |rolleyes  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Alter Falter Det... Du weißt genau, daß ich 1,60m meine  Aber wenigstens einer, der meine Posts genau liest 

Das war jetzt die "Rache" für Deine "Schöne Ruten liebende Frau"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Jo #6


----------



## lsski (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Hallo #h Leute

In Zeiten der Geflecht Schnüre liegt es doch auf der Hand das eine Heavy Feeder Rute jeder Brandungsrute überlegen ist ! :q


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo #h Leute
> 
> In Zeiten der Geflecht Schnüre liegt es doch auf der Hand das eine Heavy Feeder Rute jeder Brandungsrute überlegen ist ! :q


 
warum das???#c#c#c


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Süßwassermatrose schrieb:


> Hallo #h Leute
> 
> In Zeiten der Geflecht Schnüre liegt es doch auf der Hand das eine Heavy Feeder Rute jeder Brandungsrute überlegen ist ! :q



Bei Ententeich, ja... aber wehe Du hast ne 6 oder 7 Auflandig


----------



## Andy1608 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Wie Steffen schon gesagt hat,bei viel kraut kannst du die Feeder Rute wieder einpacken.
Ich Angel dann ne mono Schnur um nicht ständig am Kraut pflücken zu sein. 
Ne geflochtene bei Krautgang zu fischen ist Mord.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Bei 6 oder 7 auflandig habe ich immer ne 45iger durchgehend gefischt, Rute so hoch wie möglich.

Wurfweite ist bei solchen Bedingungen sowieso irrelevant... da brauchst nicht weiter als 40m werfen und selbst damit hat schon so mancher bei solchen Bedingungen die Fische überworfen


----------



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

das





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Du, ich geh kaum noch in die Brandung, Spinnfischen und vom Belly sind mein Ding  "Barndungsgammeln" mache ich kaum noch und die meisten Gerätschaften sind auch schon lange wieder verkauft.
> 
> Theorieunterricht kann ich Dir aber geben
> 
> ...




Das wäre wirklich nett von Dir #6 Ich bin nur 1,63 groß :c

LG Tanja


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Dann rate ich Dir es mit MAXIMAL 3,90m zu versuchen und schön leicht sollte sie sein. Im Blankdurchmesser nicht zu dick.

So was kostet leider ne ordentliche Stange Geld... 

Womit wir wieder bei der 3,60m Karpfenrute wären aber eine schön harte weitwurfkarpfenrute.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mal bei mir Probewerfen, eine Brandungsrute besitze ich noch... müßte man an den Strand, nur mit Blei, einfach mal üben... Wenn Du es nicht gewohnt bist, ist Dir aber ein Muskelkater sicher


----------



## Viper5684 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

ich bin nur 1,73m und klopp mit 4,50m ruten und 180gr weiter als mein paps mit seiner 4,50 bei 190cm körpergröße....beim brandungsangeln kommt es auch sehr auf übung an und an wurftechnik...ich hab immer nur mit blei geworfen ohne wat anders dran...ienfach um es zu lernen...mittlerweile gehts wohl ganz gut....
also auch wenns bei der 3,90m nich klappen sollte...ÜBEN...man muss da nich wirklich kraft für haben....ich bin da ziemlich schwach^^ kampfgewicht von 60kg xD

also nich verzagen

lg
martin


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

@Tanja:
Ich muß allerdings noch dazu sagen, daß meine letzte verbliebene Brandungsrute nicht unbedingt ein Anfängergerät ist... ziemlich heftiger Stock würde ich sagen.

Aber wie gesagt, kannst Du gerne mal werfen.


----------



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Danke für Deine Hilfe :m Einen Muskelkater nehme ich gerne in Kauf |supergri

LG


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> ich bin nur 1,73m und klopp mit 4,50m ruten und 180gr weiter als mein paps mit seiner 4,50 bei 190cm körpergröße....beim brandungsangeln kommt es auch sehr auf übung an und an wurftechnik...ich hab immer nur mit blei geworfen ohne wat anders dran...ienfach um es zu lernen...mittlerweile gehts wohl ganz gut....
> also auch wenns bei der 3,90m nich klappen sollte...ÜBEN...man muss da nich wirklich kraft für haben....ich bin da ziemlich schwach^^ kampfgewicht von 60kg xD
> 
> also nich verzagen
> ...



Wie immer ist die Technik entscheidend und nicht die Länge 

Du hast schon recht Martin allerdings sind 4,50m echt nicht gebräuchlich und ich stelle einfach mal die These auf, daß Du mit einer 4,20m Rute entspannter angeln würdest als mit 4,50m und bei 173cm Körpergröße wärst Du vielleicht mit richtiger Technik und einer3,90m Rute noch ein Tick besser dran #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Hilfe :m Einen Muskelkater nehme ich gerne in Kauf |supergri
> 
> LG



Dann laß mal hören, wann Du Zeit hast, ich kann es mir mehr oder weniger frei einteilen.


----------



## Viper5684 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wie immer ist die Technik entscheidend und nicht die Länge
> 
> Du hast schon recht Martin allerdings sind 4,50m echt nicht gebräuchlich und ich stelle einfach mal die These auf, daß Du mit einer 4,20m Rute entspannter angeln würdest als mit 4,50m und bei 173cm Körpergröße wärst Du vielleicht mit richtiger Technik und einer3,90m Rute noch ein Tick besser dran #h


jo dat kann sein.....aber mit der 4,50m is man bei hohem wellengang auf der sicheren seite^^


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> jo dat kann sein.....aber mit der 4,50m is man bei hohem wellengang auf der sicheren seite^^



mit dem passenden Dreibein stelle ich Dir 3,60m Ruten so hoch wie Du mit 4,50m nicht kommst 

Im Ernst, für solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie Wellengang gibts "bessere" Möglichkeiten als ne 4,50m Rute.

Aber eines darf man NIE vergessen, jeder muß nach seiner Facon glücklich werden und es gibt ne Menge Wege die zum Ziel führen, welcher davon der richtige ist, kann nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden #h

Wenn das bei Dir und Deinem Vater mit den 4,50m Ruten funktioniert, dann macht das so, denn wer fängt hat recht  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

@Viper0815 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag #h Gerade eben erst auf der Startseite enddeckt


----------



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Dann laß mal hören, wann Du Zeit hast, ich kann es mir mehr oder weniger frei einteilen.



Naja zeitlich bin ich sehr angespannt . Mein Männe ist immer 14 Tage an Bord und dann 14 Tage zu Hause . Und da ich noch 2 Kids habe , können wir nur angeln wenn sie beim Papa sind . Das wäre dann wieder am 12.12 wo wir kommen könnten . Hättest Du dann auch Zeit ? 

LG


----------



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Viper0815
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag #h Gerade eben erst auf der Startseite enddeckt



Na dann von mir auch mal alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag 

LG


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Naja zeitlich bin ich sehr angespannt . Mein Männe ist immer 14 Tage an Bord und dann 14 Tage zu Hause . Und da ich noch 2 Kids habe , können wir nur angeln wenn sie beim Papa sind . Das wäre dann wieder am 12.12 wo wir kommen könnten . Hättest Du dann auch Zeit ?
> 
> LG



Nö... 12.12. bin ich gar nicht da.

Ich meinte eigentlich auch mehr, daß Du erstmal werfen üben solltest, sprich Du und ich düsen für ne Stunde an den Strand und Du übst werfen, eine Stunde wird doch irgendwie mal drin sein wenn Deine Kinder in Schule/Kindergarten sind.

Glaub mir, nach einer Stunde üben hast Du sowieso erstmal genug und mußt die Muskeln kühlen


----------



## Michelinmännchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nö... 12.12. bin ich gar nicht da.
> 
> Ich meinte eigentlich auch mehr, daß Du erstmal werfen üben solltest, sprich Du und ich düsen für ne Stunde an den Strand und Du übst werfen, eine Stunde wird doch irgendwie mal drin sein wenn Deine Kinder in Schule/Kindergarten sind.
> 
> Glaub mir, nach einer Stunde üben hast Du sowieso erstmal genug und mußt die Muskeln kühlen



Oki , nur momentan ist schlecht da meine Kids zu hause sind , weil sie genauso wie ich die Grippe haben . Aber wir bekommen das schon noch hin . Danke Dir

LG Tanja


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Dann melde Dich einfach wenn Du Zeit hast.


----------



## Michelinmännchen (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Das mache ich auf alle Fälle 

LG Tanja


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*

Hi! Brandungsruten sind für Frauen eher ungeeignet - einfach zu schwer und unhandlich. Wie Steffen23769 schon geschrieben hat, sind 360 - 390cm lange Karpfenruten in 3,5lbs am besten geeignet; die beste Frau der Welt benutzt einen brettharte Rute von 360cm und einer harten Aktion. Mit 100gr und dem Pendelwurf läd diese Rute sich bis zum Maximum auf und bei ruhigen Bedingungen wirft mein Hase dann kaum weniger weit, als ich mit all meiner Übung und der Luxus Brandungrute... .
Bei hartem Wetter geht dann allerdings nix mehr.. .
Kapfenstöcke sind schon toll.. .
Petri!


----------



## Michelinmännchen (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Warum eine Brandungsrute ?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Brandungsruten sind für Frauen eher ungeeignet - einfach zu schwer und unhandlich. Wie Steffen23769 schon geschrieben hat, sind 360 - 390cm lange Karpfenruten in 3,5lbs am besten geeignet; die beste Frau der Welt benutzt einen brettharte Rute von 360cm und einer harten Aktion. Mit 100gr und dem Pendelwurf läd diese Rute sich bis zum Maximum auf und bei ruhigen Bedingungen wirft mein Hase dann kaum weniger weit, als ich mit all meiner Übung und der Luxus Brandungrute... .
> Bei hartem Wetter geht dann allerdings nix mehr.. .
> Kapfenstöcke sind schon toll.. .
> Petri!



Danke auch Dir für Deine Antwort #6 Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht , haben wir sogar oben so eine Rute stehen . Muß ich meinen Mann mal fragen . Da sind so viele Ruten |uhoh: wo ich gerade mal weiß welche die Hochseeangeln sind :q

LG Tanja


----------

